# Es läuft .... und das sau schnell

## troubadix

HI,

ich bin vollkommen begeistert. Mein Gentoo läuft und das echt super schnell, schnelles booten, schnelle Gnome2 ..

Diese Nacht habe ich noch die kde reingemerged ...

Nun kommen die nächsten "Stolperfallen" alsa, cdbrenner aber so gut wie das beschrieben ist und vor allem so gut wie die Hilfe hier im Forum ist kein Problem.

Ach ja, das macht ja süchtig, gestern hab ich gnome2 installiert, xfree und mozilla --> dann schau ich auf die Uhr: 0:30 Uhr und dabei wieder 5:45 aufstehen  :Wink: 

Gruss

troubadix

PS: Mal schauen wie das weiterläuft, evtl. werd ich komplett meine Suse abschalten

----------

## SNo0py

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ich kenn das mit der Sucht...

----------

## Rikyu

Ja wenns erstmal läuft dann läüft es sauschnell und bombenstabil   :Smile:   :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Razz: 

----------

## troubadix

JO, da ich so begeistert bin installiere ich gerade in der Firma einen Server mit gentoo   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kannX

Ich kann nur voll und ganz zustimmen, Gentoo macht Laune.

Früher habe ich mich mit SuSE "rumgequält", als dann das 8ter kam ist mir endgültig der Gedultsfaden gerissen - man hat mehr Arbeit damit die ganzen Konfigurationsscripte zu deaktivieren als mit der ganzen Installation.

Naja, jetzt bin ich eben bei Gentoo gelandet.

(bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe nichts gegen SuSE, nur wenn man selbst ein wenig Hand anlegen will ist SuSE einfach nicht sonderlich geeignet)

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Ich freu mich immer, wenn jemand mit Gentoo vollends zufrieden ist.

Was mir so gefallen hat, ist das ALSA so unkompliziert ich installieren konnte.

Man darf nur nicht vergessen bei einer neukompilierung des Kernels die ALSA-libs

neu zu mergen. Und die Einbindung in /etc/modules.d/ ist fabelhaft. Alles in allem

ein glücklicher Gentoo User, der Gnome2 genießt.

Derzeit wär nur eine einzige Sache.. ich hätte gerne mein Automount wieder.

Jetzt darf nur root mounten.. fürs normale Arbeiten etwas nervend. Sonst

ein Traum!

Oder zum Beispiel MESA... Mesa war kinderleicht zum installieren..

Nicht vergessen, DRI für alle in der XF86Config zu aktivieren und natürlich

dri und glx als Modul laden. Achjo, irgendwie macht GNU/Linux wieder Spaß.  :Smile: )

----------

## citizen428

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jetzt darf nur root mounten.. fürs normale Arbeiten etwas nervend. Sonst
> 
> ein Traum!
> ...

 

Wie wärs mit der Option "user" in der fstab?

----------

## PepeGto

Hallo,

ich bin auch vor etwa zwei Wochen von SuSE (war seit 5.0 dabei... und seit dem quasi M$-frei) umgestiegen.

Zuerst war SuSE noch der Default-Eintrag beim Bootmanager... jetzt ist er es nicht mehr... und ich denke, bald werde ich die verflixte 8.0 von der Platte putzen.

Zur Ehrenrettung von SuSE muß ich allerdings sagen, daß mir die 5.0 damals den Umstieg echt erleichtert hat... und daß das System für Ein- und Umsteiger gar nicht schlecht ist!

Aber der Performance-Unterschied ist Waaahnsinn!!!

Abgesehen von der Prozessor-Optimierung wird bei SuSE einfach zu viel installiert und reingewuetscht... selbst bei einer "Standard-Installation".

Mein (noch vorhandenes) SuSE-System bemötigt auf meinem P4-1700, 512 MB RAM, fast 45 Sekunden bis zum KDM... mit Gentoo bin ich da nach nicht ganz 15 Sekunden....

Ich bin jedenfalls begeistert... und werde es weiter empfehlen, wo ich kann.

Daniel Hagemeister

<PepeCyB@gmx.de>

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

 *citizen428 wrote:*   

>  *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   
> 
> Jetzt darf nur root mounten.. fürs normale Arbeiten etwas nervend. Sonst
> 
> ein Traum!
> ...

 

Danke für den Tip!   :Smile: 

----------

## maystorm

Ich glaube, Distributionen wie SuSE/RedHat/Mandrake und Konsorten sind ideal für den Einstieg in die Linux-Welt, da sie sich doch ziemlich viel Mühe geben, die relativ einfache Inbetriebnahme des anderen Betriebssystems aus Redmond nachzuahmen.

Merkt man erstmal, dass man mit Linux mehr machen kann als mit diesem Möchtegern-Betriebssystem, kommt man schon ziemlich zwangsläufig auf solche Perlen wie Gentoo, da auch alle SuSE's und Mandrake's dem User ziemliche Handschellen anlegen.

Aber gut isses, dass es SuSE zum Einstieg gibt.

----------

## troubadix

Stimmt. Und so schlecht wie alle machen finde ich auch die Suse 8 nicht, nur halt nicht so schnell  :Shocked: 

Aber ich will damit kein Distributions Flame anzetteln, dafür haben wir ja www.pro-linux.de  :Wink: 

Gruss

Axel

----------

## troubadix

Stimmt. Und so schlecht wie alle machen finde ich auch die Suse 8 nicht, nur halt nicht so schnell  :Shocked: 

Aber ich will damit kein Distributions Flame anzetteln, dafür haben wir ja www.pro-linux.de  :Wink: 

Gruss

Axel

----------

## Deever

 *Quote:*   

> Und so schlecht wie alle machen finde ich auch die SuSE 8 nicht

 

Stimmt! Ausser dass der x-server immer abkackt, und auch der rest net gerade das einzig wahre ist. Ich versuch aber schon seit wochen auf gentoo umsteigen, aber die konsole spielt net mit!! https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7374&sid=ba9adf319f4d7c41e0aed776a1e731e0

(völlig uneigennützig natürlich!  :Very Happy:  )

dev

----------

